# turtle creek



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

whos planning on going 4-11 to 4-13 up to turtle creek this year! always a good time.


----------



## Rogue Donk (Jun 19, 2013)

Weather and water conditions permitting myself plus 3 others will be up that w/e. Let me know if ya wanna work together and share info. Fingers crossed. RD >><>


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

little d said:


> whos planning on going 4-11 to 4-13 up to turtle creek this year! always a good time.


Only checked Fenwick today ! But their ramps are iced in !!! I think Wild wings where open ?


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

LEWT has a tournament heading out of magee east (same channel as turtle) on the 12th. 50 boats. I believe launch is at 7am. So the channel Headed to the lake will be packed full from 645-7. Just a heads up


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Moke and I will be up there Fri 4/11 - Sun 4/13 with two crews and two boats wind and weather permitting. Happy to work together.


----------



## Rogue Donk (Jun 19, 2013)

Sounds good... I'll hit ya up that Wed/Thurs.


----------



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

I am hoping to get up there Sunday weather permitting. Are you guys trolling or jigging? Maybe we all can work together to get some eyes in the box. 

Good Luck and be SAFE out there!!!


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks for the update eyefisher thats good to know.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Update on 4/12. The LEWT tournament isnt taking off u till 8am so 740-8ish will be alot of traffic in the channel. Just a heads up


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm hoping to make it up Saturday . Kinda waiting to hear a decent jigging report. Hopefully the LEWT guys don't get pissed at all the guys just wantin to go out and fish for fun and food .


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

I wouldnt see y. Were all there for the same reason have fun...make memories and catch fish. Lets just hope for some good conditions


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

LEWT is launching from Magee anyway....


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Plan on going Sunday depending on weather for the first time ever. 

Furthest west I've ever taken my boat was huron. Any pointers for fishing out of turtle creek? I plan on jigging in the morning then trolling

Sent from my LG-LS855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

I bunch of us will be launching from TC in the morning. I believe most is are on Channel 79. Just give a shout out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Im pretty sure magee and turtle turn into the same channel heading to the lake so take it for what its worth. I have been wrong before though


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Carpn said:


> I'm hoping to make it up Saturday . Kinda waiting to hear a decent jigging report. Hopefully the LEWT guys don't get pissed at all the guys just wantin to go out and fish for fun and food .


I don't think you have to worry about pissing them off. I think you still have the same license to fish as they do. Good luck to all the guys in the LEWT and hope the weather is great for you.


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Round and Toussant Reefs are usually good to jig asa well as in front of the Moose Lodge. Don't be afraid about trying depths under 15 ft. The males will be shallower. I would think the females have spawned but haven't been up fishing yet to know for sure. Are the fish that have been caught trolling spawned yet? Good luck and be safe. Hypothermia is the thing to be most concerned about so be careful.


----------



## walleyezak (Jul 16, 2012)

Most of the LEWT guys are pretty good about getting out of the way for the guys that are heading out fun fishing.....I always make it a point to give you guys plenty of room and wish you good luck as were waiting in line for take off......usually more than happy to share fishing info and give you the low down on the bite at the weigh ins as well.....I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the weather holds. Good luck guys!

Zak Jobes, NPAA 899
Eat walleye.....wear Grundens


----------



## Jim11h (Apr 2, 2014)

be careful of certain areas such as crib reef. water gets as low as 2' west of bouy for crib. that being said there, toussaint, and little pickeral reefs are good walleye spots this time of year.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Way to early for females to be spawned out.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

That was my thought too. Even with a warm early season spawning is not this early. They don't ALL spawn the same day, it takes time.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

We went out today trolling and all the females still had eggs. We got 7 and lost 3 today.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

I will be out Friday for a first time. would love to compare notes with some of you. shoot me a pm for a cell no.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Ill be out Fri Sat and Sun also. Ill be on 79.


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

moke said:


> Ill be out Fri Sat and Sun also. Ill be on 79.



Gonna be packed ramps this weekend. My 11yo has been hounding me for 4 weeks to go to Erie so we will be there.


----------



## fishinfrank (Feb 22, 2012)

Dropping the boat in this Friday at Wild Wings. I was up Sat. and tied my bumpers to my dock, installed the new plugs and batteries. All the docks were in. Good Fishin'


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I would like to make it but no boat can I and m brother hitch a ride with someone either day or both. would like to lean the jig bite and have a little exp on trolling


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm pretty sure we'll be up to jig some Saturday . I'll be the goofy guy trying to walleye fish out of the big bowfishing boat ..haha .


----------



## Ruger223 (Mar 3, 2014)

Just a quick thanks for all the great info on this thread. Heading to the Port Clinton area the 15-19th. Will post info on any success. PM's are always welcome! There will be a group of about five boats and we are all willing to share info! Seems many are very tight lipped! FOW, Colors, and speed are always a great help! Not ever looking for someone's numbers, just out trying to get on some fish! Best of luck to all on the water and be safe!


----------

